# Do you have a sec.?



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

My website is being weird...or my computer and the top part of my website isn't showing up.

At the very top where it says KW Farms, there should be a photo of my horses in the pasture...does it show up for you? Mine is showing a blank white bar at the top instead of the photo.

I need to figure out what's going on if it doesn't. :scratch: ...or maybe something's up with my computer?

Here's my website...http://www.kwfarms.com/


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

shows up fine for me :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tried firefox and safari its a no go


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Worked for me


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

popped up fine for me kylee.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Didn't work on Mozilla Firefox on my Mac


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

works for me - firefox


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Doesn't work for me on firefox.
You have a really nice site! Like your logo!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys...looks like half can see it and half can't. I'll try and work with it a bit. Anyone else who wants to take a look...please do...the more the better!

Oh and milkmaid...Kfin on the forum made the logo for me! Isn't it neat!?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Works for me and on Firefox..... nice site... :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It is working for me now, so I voted yes. Might have been our connection, which has been flaky lately.


> Oh and milkmaid...Kfin on the forum made the logo for me! Isn't it neat!?!


Very cool! :thumb: Great job Kfin!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes for me on IE 8.0! Ohhh very nice opening page :thumb: Will have to check out your whole site more in depth.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

shows up now for me :thumb:


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice website! :thumb: 

It shows up in IE and Firefox. I can check Safari, Opera and Chrome later if you would like.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Showed up for me too...IE 8


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ha...that's funny...now it's working for me too. Well...let's hope it stays on now for everyone!

Thanks for the help guys...and all the nice comments on the website.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Shows up for me 
and I too, love your logo <3


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

